# The Movie Game



## Little_Lisa (Sep 21, 2005)

This is a game where it goes back and forth between film and star. The connecting link is that the star must have been in both films linking each other.

For example:

Person #1 types The Princess Bride

Person #2 types someone who stars in that film

Person #3 types another film the above star appears in

Person #4 types another star who appears in the above film, but not the star person #2 chose.

Person #5 types a film that the star person #4 chose appears in, but not the selection person #3 chose.

Make sense? I'll start.

*The Princess Bride*


----------



## canelita (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* This is a game where it goes back and forth between film and star. The connecting link is that the star must have been in both films linking each other. 
For example:

Person #1 types The Princess Bride

Person #2 types someone who stars in that film

Person #3 types another film the above star appears in

Person #4 types another star who appears in the above film, but not the star person #2 chose.

Person #5 types a film that the star person #4 chose appears in, but not the selection person #3 chose.

Make sense? I'll start.

*The Princess Bride*

Cool !!!
Robin Wright Penn


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

Forrest Gump


----------



## canelita (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Forrest Gump Tom Hanks (I think)


----------



## canelita (Sep 22, 2005)

Now comes a movie again

Movie: Sleepless in Seattle

You name an actor who stars in this movie and so on. Did I get it right Litle-Lisa ? I think so.


----------



## tylda1969 (Sep 22, 2005)

Meg Ryan


----------



## canelita (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *tylda1969* Meg Ryan Kate and Leopold


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *eleinys* Did I get it right Little-Lisa ? I think so. You got it, girlfriend!





Hugh Jackman


----------



## luckystar131 (Sep 22, 2005)

Van Helsing


----------



## Marisol (Sep 22, 2005)

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Sofia (Sep 22, 2005)

Serendipity


----------



## luckystar131 (Sep 22, 2005)

John Cusack


----------



## Marisol (Sep 22, 2005)

John Cusack


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

Sixteen Candles


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 22, 2005)

Molly Ringwald


----------



## redrocks (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Sixteen Candles Molly Ringwald


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

(Great minds think alike.)

The Breakfast Club


----------



## Laura (Sep 22, 2005)

Emilio Estevez


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

Young Guns


----------



## Laura (Sep 22, 2005)

Kiefer Sutherland


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

The Vanishing


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 22, 2005)

Jeff Bridges

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* The Vanishing


----------



## Laura (Sep 22, 2005)

Sea Biscuit


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

Tobey Maguire


----------



## Laura (Sep 22, 2005)

Spiderman


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 22, 2005)

Bring it on!

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Kirsten Dunst


----------



## Laura (Sep 22, 2005)

Eliza Dushku


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 22, 2005)

The Kiss

Originally Posted by *Laura* Eliza Dushku


----------



## Laura (Sep 22, 2005)

Billy Zane


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 22, 2005)

The Titanic

Originally Posted by *Laura* Billy Zane


----------



## Laura (Sep 22, 2005)

Kate Winslet


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 22, 2005)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

Originally Posted by *Laura* Kate Winslet


----------



## Laura (Sep 22, 2005)

Jim Carrey


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

Ace Ventura: Pet Detective


----------



## Laura (Sep 22, 2005)

Courtney Cox


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

Scream


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 22, 2005)

Drew Barrymore

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Scream


----------



## redrocks (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suziqq322* Drew Barrymore E.T.


----------



## Geek (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* 

E.T. 


Steve Spielberg(not star, but star director)


----------



## canelita (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Steve Spielberg(not star, but star director) Minority Report


----------



## Sofia (Sep 22, 2005)

Tom Cruise


----------



## Geek (Sep 22, 2005)

War of the Worlds


----------



## canelita (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* War of the Worlds Dakota Fanning


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

Hide and Seek


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 22, 2005)

Robert Deneiro

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Hide and Seek


----------



## canelita (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Hide and Seek Robert De Niro


----------



## canelita (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suziqq322* Robert Deneiro Meet the Fockers


----------



## canelita (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Meet The Parents Meet the Fockers &amp; Meet The Parents
Ray Santiago


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

*Dirty Deeds*

(Now i've got that song in my head and i'm singing, "dirty deeds and they done dirt cheap.")


----------



## Marisol (Sep 23, 2005)

Lacey Chabert


----------



## Sofia (Sep 23, 2005)

Mean Girls


----------



## Marisol (Sep 23, 2005)

Rachel McAdams


----------



## Sofia (Sep 23, 2005)

Red Eye


----------



## Laura (Sep 23, 2005)

Cillian Murphy (he's from Cork where i'm from!!)


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 23, 2005)

Batman Begins

Originally Posted by *Laura* Cillian Murphy (he's from Cork where i'm from!!)


----------



## Laura (Sep 23, 2005)

Might aswell go for another Irish guy! LIAM NEESON


----------



## canelita (Sep 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Might aswell go for another Irish guy! LIAM NEESON Love Actually


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 23, 2005)

He's hot Lau!

"Love Actually"

Originally Posted by *Laura* Might aswell go for another Irish guy! LIAM NEESON


----------



## Laura (Sep 23, 2005)

Keira Nightley


----------



## Marisol (Sep 24, 2005)

Bend it like Beckham


----------



## litha (Sep 24, 2005)

Parminder Nagra


----------



## Marisol (Sep 24, 2005)

Ella Enchanted


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 24, 2005)

Mandy Moore


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 24, 2005)

Julie Andrews

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* The Princess Diaries


----------



## Geek (Sep 24, 2005)

Christopher Plummer


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 24, 2005)

Our Fathers

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Christopher Plummer


----------



## Sofia (Sep 24, 2005)

Ted Danson


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 25, 2005)

Three Men &amp; a Baby

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Ted Danson


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 25, 2005)

Tom Selleck


----------



## Marisol (Sep 25, 2005)

In &amp; Out


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 25, 2005)

Kevin Kline (GREAT MOVIE!!)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* In &amp; Out


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 25, 2005)

Pretty new siggie Charmaine!

Sigourney Weaver

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Dave


----------



## delirium (Sep 25, 2005)

alien!


----------



## Laura (Sep 25, 2005)

Tom Skerritt

I cheated by the way! I had to google Alien to see who else starred in it because i never saw it before


----------



## Geek (Sep 25, 2005)

Top Gun!


----------



## Laura (Sep 25, 2005)

Ooh sexy Tom Cruise


----------



## tylda1969 (Sep 25, 2005)

Vanilla Sky


----------



## Laura (Sep 25, 2005)

Penelope Cruz


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 25, 2005)

Sahara


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 25, 2005)

Ohh La la Matthew McConahey (wrong spelling, correct way to pronounce)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Sahara


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 25, 2005)

(He is a hottie, isn't he?!!)

How To Lose A Guy In 10 Days


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 25, 2005)

Kate Hudson ( I want that Yellow Dress she wore)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* (He is a hottie, isn't he?!!)
How To Lose A Guy In 10 Days


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 25, 2005)

Raising Helen


----------



## Laura (Sep 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** I want that Yellow Dress she wore That dress was so hot on her, wasnt it! Getting back to the thread..
*John Cusack*


----------



## canelita (Sep 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Ooh sexy Tom Cruise Vanilla Sky


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 25, 2005)

Totally hot, I think Carolina Hererra made that dress for her.

Must Love Dogs

Originally Posted by *Laura* That dress was so hot on her, wasnt it! Getting back to the thread..
*John Cusack*


----------



## Marisol (Sep 25, 2005)

Diane Lane


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 25, 2005)

Unfaithful

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Diane Lane


----------



## Marisol (Sep 25, 2005)

Richard Gere


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

Pretty Woman


----------



## Marisol (Sep 26, 2005)

Julia Roberts


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

Hook


----------



## luvyababygirl (Sep 26, 2005)

maggie smith


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

Sister Act


----------



## Geek (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoooooooopie


----------



## luvyababygirl (Sep 26, 2005)

girl interrupted


----------



## Marisol (Sep 26, 2005)

Hackers


----------



## Marisol (Sep 26, 2005)

Bring it On


----------



## Marisol (Sep 26, 2005)

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 26, 2005)

(That movie was HILARIOUS)

Shannon Elizabeth

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back


----------



## Laura (Sep 26, 2005)

American Pie


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 26, 2005)

Mena Suvari

Originally Posted by *Laura* American Pie


----------



## Laura (Sep 26, 2005)

American Beauty


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 26, 2005)

Kevin Spacy

Originally Posted by *Laura* American Beauty


----------



## Laura (Sep 26, 2005)

The Life of David Gale


----------



## Geek (Sep 26, 2005)

Kate Winslet!


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 26, 2005)

Romance and Cigarettes


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 26, 2005)

That was such an awesome MOVIE!!! (just my two cents!)

Originally Posted by *Laura* The Life of David Gale


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 26, 2005)

A Walk to Remember

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Mandy Moore


----------



## Geek (Sep 26, 2005)

Daryl Hannah


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 26, 2005)

SPLASH!

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Daryl Hannah


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

(Love that movie!)

John Candy


----------



## tylda1969 (Sep 26, 2005)

Planes, Trains and Automobiles


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

Steve Martin


----------



## elljmz (Sep 26, 2005)

The Jerk

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Steve Martin


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

Bernadette Peters


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 26, 2005)

Pink Cadillac

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Bernadette Peters


----------



## peekaboo (Sep 26, 2005)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 26, 2005)

Dirty Harry

Originally Posted by *peekaboo* Clint Eastwood


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

John Vernon


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorority Boys

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* John Vernon


----------



## Marisol (Sep 26, 2005)

Heather Matarazzo


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

Welcome To The Dollhouse


----------



## canelita (Sep 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Welcome To The Dollhouse Brendan Sexton


----------



## Marisol (Sep 26, 2005)

Boys dont cry


----------



## elljmz (Sep 26, 2005)

Hillary Swank

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Boys dont cry


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

Million Dollar Baby


----------



## canelita (Sep 26, 2005)

Morgan Freeman


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

Se7en


----------



## tylda1969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Demi Moore


----------



## Marisol (Sep 27, 2005)

GI Jane


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

Viggo Mortenson


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 27, 2005)

A Walk on the Moon


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

Diane Lane


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 27, 2005)

The Outsiders


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

(hmm, soo many hunks to choose from)

Rob Lowe


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 27, 2005)

St. Elmo's Fire


----------



## Geek (Sep 27, 2005)

Demi Moore!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

Ghost


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 27, 2005)

Patrick Swayze


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

Dirty Dancing (Woo Hoo)


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 27, 2005)

Jennifer Grey


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 27, 2005)

Matthew Broderick


----------



## Laura (Sep 27, 2005)

The Stepford Wives


----------



## Geek (Sep 27, 2005)

Inspector Gadget


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 27, 2005)

Rupert Everett


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

Shrek 2


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 27, 2005)

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

There's Something About Mary


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 27, 2005)

Matt Dillon


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

Wild Things


----------



## Laura (Sep 27, 2005)

Herbie: Fully Loaded


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 27, 2005)

Lindsay Lohan

Originally Posted by *Laura* Herbie: Fully Loaded


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

Freaky Friday


----------



## Geek (Sep 27, 2005)

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 27, 2005)

Halloween

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## Geek (Sep 27, 2005)

Donald Pleasence


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

Alone In The Dark


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 27, 2005)

Christian Slater

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Alone In The Dark


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** Christian Slater Oops, I was referring to the 1982 version which starred Donald Pleasence.
Heathers


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 27, 2005)

Winona "the thief" Ryder (hahahah)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Oops, I was referring to the 1982 version which starred Donald Pleasence.
Heathers


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

Mr. Deeds


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 27, 2005)

Adam Sandler (god I love him)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa*




Mr. Deeds


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 27, 2005)

Big Daddy


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

I LOVE Adam Sandler, too!!!

Kristy Swanson


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 27, 2005)

The Chase

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I LOVE Adam Sandler, too!!!
Kristy Swanson


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 27, 2005)

Charlie Sheen


----------



## peekaboo (Sep 27, 2005)

Lucas


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 27, 2005)

Corey Haim


----------



## canelita (Sep 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Corey Haim Never too late


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 27, 2005)

Olympia Dukakis

Originally Posted by *eleinys* Never too late


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 27, 2005)

steel magnolias


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Dolly Parton


----------



## tylda1969 (Sep 28, 2005)

Best Little Whorehouse in Texas


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Burt Reynolds


----------



## tylda1969 (Sep 28, 2005)

Smokey and the Bandit


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Sally Field


----------



## Geek (Sep 28, 2005)

Not without my Daughter


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Alfred Molina


----------



## Geek (Sep 28, 2005)

NEENER, you had to look it up!






Spiderman!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *FonyTony(admin)* NEENER, you had to look it up!



How do you know?! 
William Defoe


----------



## Geek (Sep 28, 2005)

Platoon


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

^ is spying on me.

Johnny Depp Woo hoo!!!

(btw, this isn't the person above thread.)


----------



## Geek (Sep 28, 2005)

(I know it isn't the PA thread..lol)

Edwards Scissorhands


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Anthony Michael Hall


----------



## Geek (Sep 28, 2005)

He was in that?

Breakfast Club


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Yes, the little brother, right?

Ally Sheedy


----------



## Marisol (Sep 28, 2005)

Maid to Order


----------



## luvyababygirl (Sep 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Maid to Order - lol- i love that movie

okay....Beverly D'Angelo


----------



## Marisol (Sep 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *luvyababygirl* - lol- i love that movie

okay....Beverly D'Angelo

Me too! 
High Fidelity


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 28, 2005)

John Cusak


----------



## Geek (Sep 28, 2005)

Better off Dead


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 28, 2005)

(how funny, that is the next movie on my netflix queue)

Amanda Wyss


----------



## Geek (Sep 28, 2005)

OH Better off dead is hilarious!

Monster-in-Law


----------



## peekaboo (Sep 28, 2005)

Jane Fonda


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Barbarella


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 28, 2005)

John Phillip Law

(thanks to the web)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* John Phillip Law
(thanks to the web)

Yes, it's quite helpful sometimes.




Tarzan, The Ape Man


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 28, 2005)

Bo Derek


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Tommy Boy


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 28, 2005)

Chris Farley


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Dirty Work


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 28, 2005)

Bob Saget

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Dirty Work


----------



## canelita (Sep 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** Bob Saget New York Minute


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 28, 2005)

Mary-Kate Olsen

Originally Posted by *eleinys* New York Minute


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 28, 2005)

Winning London


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Rachel Roth


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 28, 2005)

The Drive


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Aaron Richmond (hmm, i dunno these people.)


----------



## canelita (Sep 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Aaron Richmond (hmm, i dunno these people.) Beethoven's 5th


----------



## Marisol (Sep 29, 2005)

Kathie Griffin


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 29, 2005)

Dirty Love


----------



## Geek (Sep 29, 2005)

Carmen Electra


----------



## Laura (Sep 29, 2005)

Starsky &amp; Hutch


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 29, 2005)

Ben Stiller


----------



## Geek (Sep 29, 2005)

Meet the Parents


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 29, 2005)

Teri Polo


----------



## canelita (Sep 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Teri Polo Love After Death


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 30, 2005)

Walter Matthau

Originally Posted by *eleinys* Love After Death


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 30, 2005)

Dirty Old Men (I think that is right)


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 30, 2005)

Jack Lemmon

(Grumpy Old Men) hahahahah

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Dirty Old Men (I think that is right)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2005)

The Lengend Of Bagger Vance


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 30, 2005)

Will Smith and....Matt Damon!!!!

(I'm off to bed girls) talk to ya tomorrow (I was very busy at work today, couldn't log on, I'll try to tomorrow) Tootaloo!!!

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* The Lengend Of Bagger Vance


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2005)

I Robot

(Night!)


----------



## canelita (Sep 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I Robot
(Night!)

Bridget Moynahan


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2005)

Coyote Ugly


----------



## Geek (Sep 30, 2005)

Cute Girls on a bar. LOL *SORRY*

E.T.


----------



## canelita (Sep 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Coyote Ugly Tyra Banks


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2005)

Eight Crazy Nights


----------



## Marisol (Sep 30, 2005)

Jon Lovitz


----------



## Laura (Sep 30, 2005)

The Stepford Wives


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 30, 2005)

Glenn Close

Originally Posted by *Laura* The Stepford Wives


----------



## Geek (Sep 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** 

Glenn Close 


Air Force One


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 30, 2005)

Harrison Ford


----------



## Geek (Sep 30, 2005)

Star Wars!!!!

(oh how I waited to type that....I'm a Jedi)


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 30, 2005)

lol Tony

Mark Hamill


----------



## Geek (Sep 30, 2005)

ack, what else was he in?

Empire Strikes Back? LOL


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 30, 2005)

Carrie Fisher (dont give me another star wars one please




)


----------



## elljmz (Sep 30, 2005)

When Harry Met Sally

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Carrie Fisher (dont give me another star wars one please




)


----------



## Geek (Sep 30, 2005)

Tom Hanks


----------



## Laura (Sep 30, 2005)

Forrest Gump


----------



## CamaroChick (Sep 30, 2005)

Gary Sinise


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2005)

The Forgotten


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 1, 2005)

Julianne Moore


----------



## Marisol (Oct 1, 2005)

The Hours


----------



## Geek (Oct 1, 2005)

Nichole Kidman


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 1, 2005)

Moulin Rouge


----------



## Laura (Oct 1, 2005)

Ewan McGregor


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 1, 2005)

Big Fish


----------



## Laura (Oct 1, 2005)

Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 1, 2005)

Planet of the Apes


----------



## Geek (Oct 1, 2005)

Mark Walberg


----------



## Marisol (Oct 1, 2005)

Fear


----------



## Geek (Oct 2, 2005)

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## canelita (Oct 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Reese Witherspoon Just Like Heaven


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 2, 2005)

Mark Ruffalo


----------



## Marisol (Oct 2, 2005)

30 going on 13


----------



## elljmz (Oct 2, 2005)

You must mean 13 going on 30.

Jennifer Garner

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 30 going on 13


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 2, 2005)

daredevil


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 2, 2005)

Colin Farrell (Hubba Hubba!!)


----------



## Geek (Oct 3, 2005)

Phone Booth


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 3, 2005)

Al Pacino


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

Scent of a Woman


----------



## Marisol (Oct 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *elljmz* You must mean 13 going on 30.
Jennifer Garner

Oooppsss that is what I meant even though I do know some 30 yr old women who act 14...lol


Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Scent of a Woman Chris O'Donnell


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 3, 2005)

The Three Musketeers


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

Charlie Sheen


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

Wall Street

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Charlie Sheen


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

Martin Sheen


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

Apocalypse Now

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Martin Sheen


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

Marlon Brando


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

The Godfather 1, 2, 3

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Marlon Brando


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

Diane Keaton


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

The 3 wives club thingy...forgot the name....

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Diane Keaton


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

The First Wives Club (hehe)

Goldie Hawn


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

Ovaboard!

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* The First Wives Club (hehe)
Goldie Hawn


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

Th^at's a funny movie!

Kurt Russell


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

Breakdown

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Th^at's a funny movie!
Kurt Russell


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

J.T. Walsh


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

The Negotiator

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* J.T. Walsh


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 4, 2005)

The Man

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 4, 2005)

Eugene Levy


----------



## Marisol (Oct 4, 2005)

American Wedding


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 4, 2005)

Sean William Scott


----------



## canelita (Oct 4, 2005)

Old School


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 4, 2005)

Vince Vaughn


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 4, 2005)

Dodgeball


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 4, 2005)

HA! I just watched that lastnight....

Ben Stiller


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 4, 2005)

Zoolander


----------



## Marisol (Oct 4, 2005)

Christine Taylor


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 4, 2005)

Brady Bunch, The Movie

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Christine Taylor


----------



## Marisol (Oct 4, 2005)

Shelley Long


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 4, 2005)

Shelley Long


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 4, 2005)

oops we posted almost the same time

Troop Beverly Hills


----------



## Marisol (Oct 4, 2005)

OMG... I loved that movie.

Craig T Nelson


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 4, 2005)

Poltergeist (I saw that last week on tv)


----------



## Geek (Oct 5, 2005)

JoBeth Williams


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 5, 2005)

Fever Pitch


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 6, 2005)

Drew Barrymore

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Fever Pitch


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 6, 2005)

Poison Ivy


----------



## Marisol (Oct 6, 2005)

Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## luckystar131 (Oct 6, 2005)

Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Marisol (Oct 6, 2005)

Claire Danes


----------



## luckystar131 (Oct 6, 2005)

The Mod Squad


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 6, 2005)

Giovanni Ribisi


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

The Other Sister


----------



## Marisol (Oct 7, 2005)

Diane Keaton


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 7, 2005)

Something's Gotta Give


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

Jack Nicholson


----------



## Marisol (Oct 8, 2005)

Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 8, 2005)

Jodie Foster


----------



## Marisol (Oct 8, 2005)

Taxi Driver


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 8, 2005)

I've never see th^at.

Cybill Shepherd


----------



## elljmz (Oct 9, 2005)

Chances are...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *elljmz* Chances are... My favorite movie! lolRobert Downey Jr.


----------



## elljmz (Oct 9, 2005)

Natural Born Killers


----------



## Geek (Oct 9, 2005)

Juliet Lewis

Met her at LAX before as she got off her plane.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 9, 2005)

The Other Sister


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 9, 2005)

Diane Keaton

Originally Posted by *Marisol* The Other Sister


----------



## Geek (Oct 9, 2005)

Father of the Bride


----------



## Laura (Oct 9, 2005)

Steve Martin


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 9, 2005)

Planes, Trains, and Automobiles


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 9, 2005)

John Candy


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 9, 2005)

I loved John Candy!

Who's Harry Crumb (One of my favorite movies)


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 9, 2005)

Jeffrey Jones

lol geeze..its good thing i like old movies i was jus born wen this one came out


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 9, 2005)

Well, here's another oldie but a goodie for ya....hehe....

Howard The Duck


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 9, 2005)

Lea Thompson


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 9, 2005)

Back To The Future


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 9, 2005)

Micheal J Fox


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 9, 2005)

Teen Wolf


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 9, 2005)

jay tarses


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 10, 2005)

he wrote muppets take manhattan - does that count?

xxxc


----------



## Geek (Oct 10, 2005)

Xxxc?


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Xxxc? its my sign off lol


----------



## Geek (Oct 10, 2005)

Jim Henson


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 11, 2005)

Labyrinth


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 11, 2005)

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 11, 2005)

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 11, 2005)

russell crowe


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 11, 2005)

Gladiator


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 11, 2005)

joaquin pheonix


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 12, 2005)

Ladder 49

Originally Posted by *cassiopeia37* joaquin pheonix


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 12, 2005)

John Travolta


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 12, 2005)

Michael


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 12, 2005)

Bob Hoskins


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 12, 2005)

Mrs. Henderson Presents


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 12, 2005)

Christopher Guest


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 12, 2005)

A few good men


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 12, 2005)

Kevin Bacon


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 12, 2005)

footloose


----------



## Marisol (Oct 12, 2005)

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 12, 2005)

Hocus Pocus


----------



## Marisol (Oct 12, 2005)

Bette Middler


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 12, 2005)

Beaches


----------



## breathless (Oct 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Beaches greasehaha. at the beginning.


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 12, 2005)

Stockard Channing

xxxc


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 14, 2005)

Must Love Dogs


----------



## canelita (Oct 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Must Love Dogs Dermot Mulroney


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 14, 2005)

The Wedding Date (that guy is hot)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 14, 2005)

Debra Messing


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 14, 2005)

garfield

xxxc


----------



## canelita (Oct 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *cassiopeia37* garfield
xxxc

Bill Murray


----------



## Geek (Oct 15, 2005)

Lost in Translation


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 15, 2005)

Scarlett Johannson

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Lost in Translation


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 15, 2005)

The Island


----------



## Geek (Oct 16, 2005)

Steve Buscemi


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Steve Buscemi Big Fish


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 16, 2005)

Jessica Lange

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Big Fish


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 16, 2005)

King Kong


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 16, 2005)

Jeff Bridges


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 17, 2005)

The Door In The Floor


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 18, 2005)

Kim Basinger


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 18, 2005)

9 1/2 Weeks


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 18, 2005)

Mickey Rourke


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 18, 2005)

Once Upon A Time In Mexico


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 18, 2005)

Salma Hayek


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 19, 2005)

Frida


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 21, 2005)

Ashley Judd


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 21, 2005)

Kiss The Girls


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 21, 2005)

Morgan Freeman (the book is sooooo much better than the movie by the way)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 21, 2005)

I read the book and would have to agree with ya.

Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 21, 2005)

Jessica Tandy


----------



## Laura (Oct 24, 2005)

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 24, 2005)

Kathy Bates


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Delores Claiborne


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 24, 2005)

Jennifer Jason Leigh


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

The Jacket (Have you seen this movie? If not, you should check it out.)


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 24, 2005)

Adrien Brody


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

The Village


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 24, 2005)

HA yeah that was the only other movie I could think of him in too!!

Joaquin Phoenix


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 24, 2005)

Galdiator


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Russel Crow


----------



## Leony (Oct 24, 2005)

Proof of Life

Edit:

Yikes, you beat me Lisa! lol


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 24, 2005)

Meg Ryan


----------



## Leony (Oct 24, 2005)

You've Got Mail


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 24, 2005)

Tom Hanks


----------



## Leony (Oct 24, 2005)

The Terminal


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 24, 2005)

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

The Legend Of Zorro


----------



## Leony (Oct 24, 2005)

Antonio Banderas


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 24, 2005)

Spy Kids


----------



## Leony (Oct 24, 2005)

Teri Hatcher


----------



## Sofia (Oct 24, 2005)

Tomorrow Never Dies


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Sarah84 (Oct 24, 2005)

Dante's peak


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 25, 2005)

Linda Hamilton


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

The Terminator


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 25, 2005)

my governator:

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

Kindergarten Cop

"It's not a tumah!"


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *anne7* Kindergarten Cop 
"It's not a tumah!"

Haha! I love th^at line and say it all the time.
Penelope Ann Miller


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 25, 2005)

Carlito's Way


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Al Pacino


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Al Pacino Scarface.
"Say 'ello to my little friend!"


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 25, 2005)

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 25, 2005)

White Oleander


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 25, 2005)

Billy Connelly


----------



## Leony (Oct 25, 2005)

The Last Samurai


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 25, 2005)

Tom Cruise


----------



## yazzy (Oct 25, 2005)

*I hope I'm playing this right:*

Top Gun

yazzy


----------



## Leony (Oct 26, 2005)

Meg Ryan


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 26, 2005)

you've got mail


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 26, 2005)

Tom Hanks


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 27, 2005)

Big


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 27, 2005)

Elizabeth Perkins


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 28, 2005)

The Ring Two


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 28, 2005)

Naomi Watts


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 2, 2005)

21 Grams


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Sean Penn


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 2, 2005)

I am Sam


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Nov 2, 2005)

One Fine Day


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

George Clooney


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh Brother, Where Art Thou?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

John Goodman


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 2, 2005)

Coyote Ugly


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Piper Perabo


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 3, 2005)

Cheaper By The Dozen


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 3, 2005)

Steve Martin


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 3, 2005)

parenthood


----------



## mrsbyteme (Nov 8, 2005)

Dianne Wiest


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 8, 2005)

I Am Sam


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 8, 2005)

Uptown Girls


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 8, 2005)

Sin City


----------



## Leony (Nov 8, 2005)

Jessica Alba


----------



## tashbash (Nov 8, 2005)

Honey


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 8, 2005)

Mekhi Phifer


----------



## Leony (Nov 9, 2005)

8 Mile


----------



## Allure (Nov 10, 2005)

Brittany Murphy


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 11, 2005)

Don't Say A Word


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 12, 2005)

Michael Douglas


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 12, 2005)

The Game


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 12, 2005)

Sean Penn


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 12, 2005)

21 Grams


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 12, 2005)

Naomi Watts


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 12, 2005)

Tank Girl


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 13, 2005)

Ice-T


----------



## Ley (Feb 14, 2006)

Batman Beyond


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 14, 2006)

Rachel Leigh Cook


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 14, 2006)

Tom And Huck


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 14, 2006)

Brad Renfro


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 14, 2006)

The Jacket


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 14, 2006)

Kris Kristofferson


----------



## dragueur (Feb 15, 2006)

Last of the Mohicans


----------



## Ley (Feb 16, 2006)

Daniel Day-Lewis


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

The Crucible


----------



## Ley (Feb 22, 2006)

Winona Ryder


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

How to make an american quilt


----------



## Ley (Feb 22, 2006)

Anne Bancroft (I had to look that up!)


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 22, 2006)

G.I. Jane


----------



## laurita.ds (Feb 23, 2006)

Demi Moore


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

Ghost


----------



## Ley (Feb 24, 2006)

Patrick Swayze


----------



## laurita.ds (Feb 24, 2006)

Keeping Mum


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2006)

Maggie Smith


----------



## laurita.ds (Feb 27, 2006)

Gosford Park

p.s. Ley, who's on you avatar?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 27, 2006)

Tea With Mussolini


----------



## Ley (Feb 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *laurita.ds* Gosford Park
p.s. Ley, who's on you avatar?

my avator is Monica Bellucci (Italian actress), not me






continuing... Kristin Scott Thomas


----------



## laurita.ds (Feb 28, 2006)

I thought that this is Monica, but I wasn't sure





The horse whisperer


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Robert Redford


----------



## monniej (Feb 28, 2006)

The Sting


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Paul Newman


----------



## laurita.ds (Mar 1, 2006)

The road to perdition


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

Jude Law


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 1, 2006)

alfie


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

Susan Sarandon


----------



## laurita.ds (Mar 5, 2006)

Stepmom


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

Julia Roberts


----------



## laurita.ds (Mar 7, 2006)

Pretty Woman


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 7, 2006)

Richard Gere


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 8, 2006)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## laurita.ds (Mar 11, 2006)

ok, let's make some order here






Shall We Dance --&gt; J.Lo


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 12, 2006)

Gigli


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 14, 2006)

ben affleck


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 14, 2006)

Daredevil


----------



## laurita.ds (Mar 15, 2006)

Jennifer Garner


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 16, 2006)

Catch Me If You Can.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 21, 2006)

Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## lavender (Mar 21, 2006)

Titanic


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 21, 2006)

Kate Winslet


----------



## elljmz (Mar 22, 2006)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 22, 2006)

Jim Carrey


----------



## elljmz (Mar 22, 2006)

Liar Liar


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 22, 2006)

Jennifer Tilly


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 23, 2006)

The Getaway


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 23, 2006)

Alec Baldwin


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 25, 2006)

The Aviator


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 26, 2006)

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## lavender (Mar 28, 2006)

Serendipity


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 31, 2006)

John Cusack


----------



## lavender (Apr 2, 2006)

Being John Malkovich


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 2, 2006)

Cameron Diaz


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 2, 2006)

In her shoes.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 2, 2006)

Cute movie.

Toni Collette


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 3, 2006)

Velvet Goldmine


----------



## blackmettalic (May 3, 2006)

Christian Bale


----------



## monniej (May 18, 2006)

batman begins


----------



## Mina (May 24, 2006)

superman


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* batman begins Katie Holmes


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 4, 2006)

Wonder Boys


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 4, 2006)

stand by me


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* stand by me Huh?




I think you skipped me, sweetie.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* Huh?



I think you skipped me, sweetie. what the heck!! last i saw it was keifer sutherland!!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm gonna assume to start off w/ Wonder Boys?

Toby McGuire


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* what the heck!! last i saw it was keifer sutherland!!




The Cider House Rules


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 5, 2006)

Michael Caine


----------



## monniej (Jul 6, 2006)

the quiet american


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 6, 2006)

brendan fraiser


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 6, 2006)

Blast From the Past


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 12, 2006)

Alicia Silverstone


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 12, 2006)

clueless


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 12, 2006)

Brittany Murphy


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

Uptown Girls


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

dakota fanning


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

Hide and Seek


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

robert deniro


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

Casino


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

sharon stone


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 13, 2006)

He Said, She Said


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

Kevin bacon


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 13, 2006)

She's Having a Baby


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

alec baldwin


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 14, 2006)

Beetlejuice


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 14, 2006)

Michael Keaton


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 15, 2006)

Batman


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 17, 2006)

jack nicholson


----------



## LilDee (Jul 17, 2006)

Anger Management


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 17, 2006)

Adam Sandler


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

Click


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 17, 2006)

David Hasselhoff


----------



## LilDee (Jul 17, 2006)

Spongebob Squarepants LMAO


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 17, 2006)

LMAO!!!!!!!

Scarlett Johanssen (sp?)


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 30, 2006)

In Good Company


----------



## LilDee (Jul 30, 2006)

Selma Blair


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

The Sweetest Thing (one of my faves!)


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 31, 2006)

Christina Appelgate (sp?)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 1, 2006)

Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

Paul Rudd


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 3, 2006)

Clueless


----------



## michko970 (Aug 4, 2006)

Alicia Silverstone


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 7, 2006)

Blast from the past


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 10, 2006)

Sissy Spacek


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 10, 2006)

Coal Miner's Daughter


----------



## monniej (Aug 11, 2006)

tommy lee jones


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 12, 2006)

Men in Black


----------



## michko970 (Aug 13, 2006)

Will Smith


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

Six Degrees of Separation


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 21, 2006)

stockard channing


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 21, 2006)

Grease


----------



## monniej (Aug 28, 2006)

john travolta


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 28, 2006)

Be Cool


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 28, 2006)

Kate Hudson


----------



## monniej (Sep 1, 2006)

skeleton key


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 8, 2006)

John Hurt


----------



## monniej (Oct 2, 2006)

v for vendetta


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 7, 2007)

Natalie Portman


----------



## litha (Feb 7, 2007)

The Professional


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 7, 2007)

Jean Reno


----------



## litha (Feb 7, 2007)

The Davinci Code


----------



## Saje (Feb 8, 2007)

Alfred Molina


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 9, 2007)

The Perez Family


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 9, 2007)

Anjelica Houston


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 9, 2007)

The Witches


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 10, 2007)

Rowan Atkinson


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 10, 2007)

Rat Race


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 10, 2007)

Cuba Gooding jr.


----------



## litha (Feb 10, 2007)

What Dreams May Come


----------



## newyorlatin (Feb 11, 2007)

Robin Williams


----------



## Exsiss (Feb 12, 2007)

Jack


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 12, 2007)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Barbette (Feb 14, 2007)

U-turn!


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 14, 2007)

Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 14, 2007)

Friday Night Lights


----------



## litha (Feb 17, 2007)

Lucas Black


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 17, 2007)

Jarhead


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 18, 2007)

Jamie Foxx


----------



## GlamDazzled (Feb 18, 2007)

*DreamGirls*


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 18, 2007)

Beyonce


----------



## litha (Feb 20, 2007)

Austin powers 3 - Goldmember


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 20, 2007)

Mike Meyers


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

Shrek 2


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 2, 2007)

Antonio Banderas (Puss n Boots)


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 2, 2007)

Frida


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 3, 2007)

Alfred Molina


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 4, 2007)

The Hoax


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 5, 2007)

Stanley Tucci


----------



## Barbette (Apr 5, 2007)

The Life and Death of Peter Sellers


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 5, 2007)

Charlize Theron


----------



## natalierb (Apr 5, 2007)

North Country


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 12, 2007)

woody harrelson


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 15, 2007)

White Men Can't Jump


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 19, 2007)

Wesley Snipes


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 20, 2007)

To Wong Foo: Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar


----------



## spef29 (Apr 30, 2008)

John Leguizamo


----------



## Barbette (May 20, 2008)

Summer of Sam


----------



## newyorlatin (Jun 3, 2008)

Spike Lee


----------



## aney (Jun 5, 2008)

Malcom X


----------



## typicalblonde (Jun 26, 2008)

Denzel Washington


----------



## Bridge (Jul 4, 2008)

Training Day


----------



## CDazz (Jul 10, 2008)

Snoop Dog


----------



## newyorlatin (Jul 12, 2008)

Half Baked


----------

